# TV Series (started out as Book Series)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> I didn't realize the Dresden Files were books! There was a short-lived TV series on the SciFi channel (I think) and I loved it! Bought the DVD's when they were released and waited in vain for the next season. Stupid TV stations. I'm SICK of my favorite shows just ENDING with no wrap-up of the plot lines.


Dresden Files might not be dead. SciFi Channel tends to start it's series at off times. I wouldn't be surprised to see it come back in January or February. I also love Eureka. We also enjoy both Stargate series and have been checking out Sanctuary too.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure It's been cancelled.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Ann,
If you like those series, you might want to try Firefly.

For one thing, it's already been cancelled, so you won't have to worry about it vanishing into the either.  And, it's available on DVD, so you may watch them at your convenience.  It had enough of a fan base to spawn a movie after the series was cancelled.

I also recommend Wonderfalls (same reasons).

to stay in topic, if I haven't recommended the Sweet Potato Queens books, I should have.  Mostly, they're hilarious.  I didn't care for the second one all that much, and I think the fourth one was a bit weak, but overall,  raunchy fun.

~robin


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Dresden Files might not be dead. SciFi Channel tends to start it's series at off times. I wouldn't be surprised to see it come back in January or February. I also love Eureka. We also enjoy both Stargate series and have been checking out Sanctuary too.
> 
> Ann


I LOVE Eureka!! It's probably my favorite show on tv. They're on 'mid-season break' and will be back in January. Mid Season break? Really? Those first 6 episodes were so rough they needed 4 months off.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love Eureka, glad it's coming back in Jan (there were 8 episodes, I think).
> 
> I think the original intent of this thread was BOOK series, people, LOL! Got any? Otherwise I'm going to have to move it to Not Quite Kindle....
> 
> ...


BAHHHAHahahahahaha! I have a picture of my daughter in that exact hat when she was about 6 yrs old. Smiling huge with her hair pulled back and no front teeth. The photo was in a box for YEARS when I ran across it and decided to frame it and display it. She came to the house one day, saw the picture and started laughing. When she could breathe she asked me "Who is that funny looking boy?" I almost fell on the floor, LITERALLY, from laughing so hard. The photo is now on my desk at work.

BOOK SERIES (to stay on topic): I love the Death on Demand series by Carolyn G Hart, the Cat Who... series by Lillian Jackson Braun, and the Joel Grey/Dulcie (cats) books by Shirley Rousseau Murphy. None of these series will tax your brain, they're just good fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Ann,
> If you like those series, you might want to try Firefly.
> 
> ~robin


Yes, we watched that too. Every now and again they have a 'marathon' of it on SciFi. I'm pretty sure I've seen all the episodes but did it ever get to an end?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

One of my favorite TV series was Babylon 5.  It is one of the best ever epic sci fi shows that ever aired on TV.  It also has spawned many books based on the series.  If you like great sci fi, give B-5 a try.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> One of my favorite TV series was Babylon 5. It is one of the best ever epic sci fi shows that ever aired on TV. It also has spawned many books based on the series. If you like great sci fi, give B-5 a try.


B5 may just be the greatest science fiction show ever made. It really was an epic-length novel carried out over five incredible seasons.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> B5 may just be the greatest science fiction show ever made. It really was an epic-length novel carried out over five incredible seasons.


I'm currently in the middle of the Season 4 DVDs, on my third time through. Not only did I watch the series when it first aired, but I was on GEnie for the year or so of Joe teasing us with hints of what was coming:

http://worldsofjms.com/b5/gei.htm

I still have the T-shirt.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

CS said:


> B5 may just be the greatest science fiction show ever made. It really was an epic-length novel carried out over five incredible seasons.


I watched as much as I could while it was on it's first run but I missed a lot. I was in the Navy then. Sci-fi ran it all back to back and I saw it all that time it was great. It was one of the first things I put in my que when I joined Netflix.

Some of the books are great because they let us know what happened to many of the characters later on. They help close up some of the loose ends.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sherlock Holmes on BBC


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> One of my favorite TV series was Babylon 5. It is one of the best ever epic sci fi shows that ever aired on TV. It also has spawned many books based on the series. If you like great sci fi, give B-5 a try.


*checks Vamp for.... hernia.... yeah, that's the ticket*


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody other than me like the Nero Wolfe TV series?  I would get them on DVD if they'd lower the price a bit...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Anybody other than me like the Nero Wolfe TV series? I would get them on DVD if they'd lower the price a bit...


Yes, I loved it. Much better than the original series. They managed to do a decent job. I was sorry they didn't continue.

ETA: The old series I mentioned starred William Conrad as Wolfe and Lee Horsely as Archie. It only lasted one season and rightly so.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Never got into the Dresden files, but as far as sci-fi goes, I agree with the folks about B5: that's simply a must-see. I have to say, though, that the Sci-Fi channel's Battlestar Galactica has been fantastic. I just wish the other stuff on that channel could be half as good! And we have poor Bruce Boxleitner, who played Commander (then President) Sheridan in B5, who appears in five hundred reruns of "Frankenfish"... ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I preferred the Hardy Boys books over the TV series... even though I had a big crush on Parker Stevenson!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I preferred the Hardy Boys books over the TV series... even though I had a big crush on Parker Stevenson!!


Heck, I go back to Tim Considine and Tommy Kirk as the Hardy Boys. Both a couple of cuties.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Heck, I go back to Tim Considine and Tommy Kirk as the Hardy Boys. Both a couple of cuties.


I remember them, too... The Mickey Mouse Club!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I go back to Shirley Temple and have a doll and a signed plate in my living room as reminders.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Annette Funicello WOW!!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Annette Funicello! And yeah, I remember Shirley Temple, too. Good heavens, talk about the "wayback machine!"

Also, I just thought of another series from books that was good. Even though I'm not much of a mystery fan, Agatha Christie's _Hercule Poirot_ as played by David Suchet was really awesome...

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Annette Funicello! And yeah, I remember Shirley Temple, too. Good heavens, talk about the "wayback machine!"
> 
> Also, I just thought of another series from books that was good. Even though I'm not much of a mystery fan, Agatha Christie's _Hercule Poirot_ as played by David Suchet was really awesome...
> 
> Mike


David Suchet was probably _the_ best Poirot ever.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, he was definitely awesome!

Then, unfortunately, he got roped into starring in _Wing Commander_, a sci-fi movie based on the computer game series of the same name. I gotta tell ya, I thought the story behind the games were generally very good, but that was one of the biggest stinkers I've seen on the big screen. I don't remember the details now (must be too painful!), but I seem to recall his character just sort of up and died mysteriously in the middle of the movie; maybe he just couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Dresden Files might not be dead. ... Ann


It's dead Jim. It has been canceled and will not be back. It had enormous potential and I miss it. I did not like how some of the stories were mucked with when compared to the books, but it was an interesting show.

One of my other favorites was Babylon 5. I really miss that one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica on Sci-fi is very good.  Their final runs will begin soon.  

My all time favorite scene was when Galactic was freefalling into New Caprica(I think) and launching vipers as she fell.  Then about 500 feet off the ground she jumped out.  

That was just too cool.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> It's dead Jim. It has been canceled and will not be back.


Of course some other channel might want to take a stab at it...


----------

